

A list of 200 Free & Open Textbooks - ph0rque
http://cccoer.wordpress.com/discipline-specific/

======
rbanffy
How come books like "Quick Start to Windows XP", "Quick Start to Word 2002",
"Quick Start to Work 1997" and "Quick Start to Excel" are filed under
"Computer Science"?

"Windows Black Magic" or "Computer Relics With Little To No Historical
Interest", at best.

~~~
educ8or
Yep, these topics are pretty dated. However, some community colleges still
offer courses on these topics.

~~~
rbanffy
Yes, but this is not compsci.

~~~
educ8or
Those type courses are listed under Comp Sci at our community college. But, I
like your suggestion, so I moved those textbooks to the Business - Basic
Skills category. It fits there much better!

------
educ8or
Thanks for the tip. I just added Structure and Interpretation of Computer
Programs to the open licensed textbook listing and added How to Design
Programs to the copyrighted, non-open listing. Know of any other open
textbooks that need to be added?

~~~
barry-cotter
<http://www.smallparty.org/yoram/quantum/>

Quantam Microeconomics by Yoram Bauman

"The basic text, Quantum Microeconomics, is intended for use in introductory
classes. A calculus-based version (unimaginatively titled Quantum
Microeconomics with Calculus) is available for intermediate courses or math-
intensive introductory courses, but it is much less polished. Both versions
are covered by a Creative Commons license that establishes simple guidelines
under which you (or anyone else) can freely use and/or modify the text for
non-commercial purposes."

~~~
educ8or
Great suggestion. I just added to our site's list of open textbooks. Thanks,
Judy

------
nx
This looks great, bookmarked it, but I am surprised that neither Structure and
Interpretation of Computer Programs or How to Design Programs are there.

~~~
brianobush
yeah, that is the first text I looked for too. Looks as if all lisp/scheme
books aren't there (On Lisp, etc) - maybe since they aren't text books?

